# Choctaw Cat Tournament - Caryville - 060113



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Winner - Choctaw Cat - Caryville - 060113*

:thumbup: Well, he did it! Tyler Walker, aka skiff89jr, hung in there and took 2nd Place at the Choctawhatchee Catfish Tournament in Caryville today. He beat out 3rd Place Winner Brad Register's 21.55 blue with his 21.68 flatheat to win the #2 slot. Talk about close! Fishing with his buddy Brett Daniels the trophy was caught about 2am this morning. The all night vigil netted a $500 check along with a neat trophy. In the slide show that's Tyler wearing the Chipola Nation T shirt. The winner was Ben Bradshaw with a 37.07 pound flat. for the First Place Trophy and a $750 check. He's in the black T.

This was my first visit to a tournament. Went over as a spectator and to meet Tyler and take a few photos. Missed seeing Cathunter there. I didn't realize all the tackle on display were door prizes so missed out on the drawing because I didn't have a ticket. Some folks won several prizes....one got 3 rods/reels and a young guy won maybe a half dozen items. He's pictured with his loot.

The folks were happy, families were out in numbers, and there was a lot of cat talk. 

Slide show: http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Catfish%20Tourney%20-%20Caryville%20-%20060113


That's Tyler out there in the J16 with his red bean bag snoozer. He's got comfort figured out for an over nighter.!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job skiff


----------



## pjones (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the pics,i hoped to go over there but couldnt make it.think i might fish the river tonight


----------



## jig-guy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Cat catchers for sure!*

This is a neat report and the super bunch of pictures:thumbup:. Living here in the California desert is not like what you folks got back there. I am glad all of the gang had a good time and caught some big old cat's.
Thanks for the report:notworthy:.
jig-guy / Bill


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jig-guy, I lived in a Texas desert for nearly 5 years and know what you mean. All we had to fish in was the Rio Grande River and farm water tanks (man made ponds), but you had to get permission. No permission there is no fishing except a small 4 acre pond in town which was fished out.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, Walton have you ever fished Wright's creek? My family is in between Caryville and Chipley, Bush and Curry. They lived on both sides of hwy 90


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Wright's Creek*

I fished Wright's Creek with my granddad when I was very young, but don't remember much about it except I remember he caught a lot of bream while I most played and fiddled around on the bank. That's about it Skiff89jr is familiar with the creek as he lives nearby I think.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It was nice to finally meet you fishwalton. I didn't realize you took so many pictures. They all turned out great. I had a blast fishing it although I only caught the 1 flathead. When he hit the deck of my skiff I let out a victory scream that I bet people could hear for miles up and down river LOL. I had called many times to check the leaderboard and I knew he was close when I weighed him on my cheap berkley scale. As I was walking to the official scales I was praying he was at least 21.6lbs. Thankfully he just did make it. It's nice to pocket a little money doing something you love.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Thank you for sharing, Walton have you ever fished Wright's creek? My family is in between Caryville and Chipley, Bush and Curry. They lived on both sides of hwy 90


I fish wright's creek a pretty good bit. That's usually where most of my bait comes from for all the flathead trips. I like to wade fish it starting at the hwy 177a park. Take 100 crickets and a cane pole and you'll catch more than you know what to do with. I launch my kayak and put my cooler/livewell setup on it and my gear and just drag it along as needed. Sometimes size can be an issue if you're super picky. I use them for bait most of the time so I could care less...


----------



## jig-guy (Jun 2, 2011)

*I want to move your river to my location!*

fishwalton thanks for the response to my reply and I am glad you are back there doing your thing. A sandwitch and a beer at the check in under the bridge would have been fun. In the past I did enjoy fishing the Colorado river from Lake Mead to Mexico.




fishwalton said:


> jig-guy, I lived in a Texas desert for nearly 5 years and know what you mean. All we had to fish in was the Rio Grande River and farm water tanks (man made ponds), but you had to get permission. No permission there is no fishing except a small 4 acre pond in town which was fished out.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

little money doing something you love.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Rofhnald said:


> little money doing something you love.


You got that right!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice job tyler and good report walt, damn shame i had to work or i would have fished it for sure.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Nice job tyler and good report walt, damn shame i had to work or i would have fished it for sure.


Yeah wish you could have made it over to the choctawhatchee.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the calender marked for the end of this month at Wewa. Apalachicola time, the spawn will be just about done by then.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This is bittersweet to say, but I don't think I'm gonna go to this one. I'll just wait until the August tourney and Classic in September role around.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

R u Sure? The end of June is a pretty good time for flatheads, they will have started leaving the nest by then. The bite should be hot, could be an easy 100lb night.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> R u Sure? The end of June is a pretty good time for flatheads, they will have started leaving the nest by then. The bite should be hot, could be an easy 100lb night.


I haven't completely decided yet. My fishing buddy is having his birthday party on the chattahoochee river that saturday wake boarding, skiing, tubing, jet ski's, and the whole 9 yards. It's a tough decision lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I haven't completely decided yet. My fishing buddy is having his birthday party on the chattahoochee river that saturday wake boarding, skiing, tubing, jet ski's, and the whole 9 yards. It's a tough decision lol


Sounds like it.


----------

